# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Amazon selling Ubuntu DVDs

## TheFridge

<p>Jane Silber wrote in to let us know that Amazon is now selling Ubuntu and Kubuntu DVDs for US$9.99. While <a href="http://shipit.ubuntu.com">ShipIt</a> will send you CDs for free, the DVD is nice for those who are bandwidth starved or need overnight delivery.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G6677S/qid=1149779775/sr=8-14/ref=sr_1_14/104-2826271-0109505?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=229534">Ubuntu DVD</a><br />
<a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G6879O/qid=1149779854/sr=8-13/ref=sr_1_13/104-2826271-0109505?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=229534">Kubunt  u DVD</a></p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## aysiu

Can we assume the profits go to Canonical? If so, I may just get one.

----------


## UbuWu

Nice! Next thing I would like to see is a 3 DVD set containing all of the repositories (instructions for making this yourself are here.

----------


## shadesfox

How shiny.  Do these come with any sort of support?

----------


## drizek

system requirements for kubuntu are wrong, someone should fix that.

----------


## mendieta

> Can we assume the profits go to Canonical? If so, I may just get one.


Yes, here is the  description in Amazon




> Kubuntu 6.06 LTS DVD (PC Edition) (Jewel Case) 
> by Canonical Ltd (Consignment)


I had no idea what Consignment means, but  there we go  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## ubnoobie

for those too lazy to go read the fridge article....  :Wink:  

a single link to all six dvd's available at amazon:
http://tinyurl.com/ekhth
_(this is not an affilliate link)_

----------


## aysiu

> Yes, here is the  description in Amazon


 I've read the description, and I don't see how that tells me the profits are going to Canonical. I don't see why the profits _wouldn't_ go to Canonical, but can someone actually quote me the part of the Amazon description that answers my question? Maybe I'm just blind. I don't see it.

----------


## drizek

Canoical is making/selling the discs, so the profits can only go to them.

----------


## jdong

Well, since Jane Silber is announcing it, I would expect Canonical to be receiving the profits  :Smile:

----------


## aysiu

Yes, I figured that as well, jdong.

I just don't see what reading the description at Amazon has to do with guessing based on common sense.

----------


## drizek

The description says that canonical is selling them.

----------


## aysiu

> The description says that canonical is selling them.


Um... where? Again, I'm not doubting that Canonical _is_ selling them (and thus reaping most of the profits). I just don't see what in the description indicates that? Are you talking about this (what I've highlighted in bold)? 


> Kubuntu 6.06 LTS DVD (PC Edition) (Jewel Case)
> *by Canonical Ltd (Consignment)*
> Platform:   Linux
> List Price: 	$12.99
> Price: 	$9.99 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25. Details
> You Save: 	$3.00 (23%)
> 
> Availability: This item will be released on June 22, 2006. You may order it now and we will ship it to you when it arrives. Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> ...


 If that's the case, someone could have just said, "The product says it's "by Canonical LTD (Consignment)" instead of "read the description," which would seem to indicate that somewhere in the product description, it says where the profits go.

----------


## OrganicPanda

i beleive mendiete already explained in his post...




> Yes, here is the  description in Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea what Consignment means, but  there we go 
> 
> Cheers!


the keyword is 'consignment' which when searched on google (as mendieta linked in his post) after define returns 

- Delivery of merchandise from an exporter (the consignor) to an agent (the consignee) under agreement that the agent sell the merchandise for the account of the exporter. The consignor retains title to the goods until the consignee has sold them. The consignee sells the goods for commission and remits the net proceeds to the consignor.

so net goes to canonical but amazon get commision, although correct me if i am wrong

----------


## aysiu

Thanks, OrganicPanda. That would have been a far more appropriate answer than just saying it's in the description.

----------


## OrganicPanda

thats kool, happy to help

----------


## Skeith

This is a great way to promote Linux, I'd imagine most people are scared of the prospect of downloading an iso file and burning them to a cd. I'm probably going to buy one just because "kubuntu 6.06" written in marker on a blank CD really doesn't cut it sometimes.

----------


## easyease

so what exactly is the benefit of buying one of these dvd's over ordering the cd from shipit (aside from speed of delivery)?
 Does the dvd do anything the shipit cd doesnt?

----------


## aysiu

Yes, the DVD has the entire Main and Restricted repositories. The CDs have only Xubuntu, Ubuntu, or Kubuntu.

----------


## wizard1974uk

Strange that it isn't listed on amazon.co.uk?

----------


## MikeDev

> Strange that it isn't listed on amazon.co.uk?


Its US only at present. Canonical are working on international availability so hopefully a UK version will be available soon.
I find it strange that it doesn't seem to be advertised on the main ubuntu and kubuntu sites as it seems a great way to fund development and advertise to potential new users at the same time, particularly if enough ubuntu/kubuntu users order it that it makes amazon's top 10 selling list.

----------


## punkinside

Hey, anybody else wondering what happened to the "ubuntu will always be available free of charge" bit? Not that I'm complaining, Its a good idea to get at least some return for the investment. But just seems a bit contradictory.

----------


## aysiu

> Hey, anybody else wondering what happened to the "ubuntu will always be available free of charge" bit? Not that I'm complaining, Its a good idea to get at least some return for the investment. But just seems a bit contradictory.


Why is it contradictory? It still is available free of charge. Just go to the download page and download it.

What you're paying for with the DVD is the convenience (especially if you don't have hi-speed internet and a DVD burner) of having Ubuntu prepackaged and shipped quickly to you.

The operating system itself is still free.

----------


## RAV TUX

> Its US only at present. Canonical are working on international availability so hopefully a UK version will be available soon.
> I find it strange that it doesn't seem to be advertised on the main ubuntu and kubuntu sites as it seems a great way to fund development and advertise to potential new users at the same time, particularly if enough ubuntu/kubuntu users order it that it makes amazon's top 10 selling list.



Actually it is being advertised here:

https://shipit.ubuntu.com/myrequest




> *Want fast delivery of Ubuntu DVDs?*
> 
> *If you live in the US, you can order online now!*
> 
>  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS for PCs 
>  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS for 64-bit PCs 
>  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS for Macs


Has anybody here actually ordered the DVD yet?

I was going to but then I decided I could just burn a DVD but then I looked and don't see a place to burn the DVD?

----------


## clparker

The DVDs look pretty cool, i mean i just leave some of the discs I ordered on my coffee table, and people ask, I tell them all about Ubuntu...

----------


## amavida

I live in Australia. It's a western country that speaks english & happens to be one of USA's few allies in the Iraq war...ahem

I tried to order the dvd's from your Amazon and get message 'not available in your region' or some such drivel.

For God's sakes I want to buy it to support the company!

Ok, where do I d/l the image? *sigh*

----------


## aysiu

> Ok, where do I d/l the image? *sigh*


 Try this:
http://nginyang.uvt.nl/dapper/

----------


## amavida

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------

